# E-Budo



## counterstrike66 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have registered with E-Budo but cannot get my account validated by the higher ups. I have sent email feed back but the email comes right back to me. Does anyone here know any moderators over there that could help out?

John


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry, we do not.  We recommend you keep trying and look for other ways to send feedback.  Until then, feel free to enjoy MartialTalk.com!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2008)

Last I knew, the owner, John Lindsey was in Iraq, don't know if he's back yet. I know George Kohler visits here on occasion.


----------



## kakuma (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Bob,

Just a heads up... John is back from Iraq, visits and posts pretty regularly. George is on every day. 

Try sending one of them a PM.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Dale,
  Thanks for the update. I don't get over to the other sites as much as I used to.


----------



## kakuma (Jan 22, 2008)

No worries.


----------

